# Remeron VS. SSRIs



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

Hello all,I didn't tolerate the SSRIs very well. I have bad nausea, and SSRIs main side effect is Nausea (go figure). Needless to say, I lost more weight and couldn't sleep when I was on em, and of course ZERO sex drive.So she gave me Remeron, which I started 4 days ago. It is a new Anti-depressant that doesn't have as many side effects but is as effective as Prozac (so they say). It is different than the SSRIs in that it doesn't have sexual side effects!! I have BAD anxiety. I have also been doing hypnotherapy. So far, my appetite has increased (which is great b/c I have lost alot of weight) and I am tired a lot (which is a drag). THe tiredness is supposed to wear off in the first week. So far I seem to be tolerating it way better than the SSRIs, but I know the real magic doesn't happen for another 2 weeks or so.... Keep your fingers crossed for me..and I will let you know how it happens.Spider


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Good Luck Spider!!! I hope the Remeron helps, I would like to try it myself!!!


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi (again) Spider. Just to let you know that I too couldn't tolerate SSRIs (nausea, cramping, diarrhoea) either. Remeron has given me different side effects but I personally find them easier to deal with. Every medication has side-effects.


----------



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

Hello,So far it has been going okay on the Remeron, it has been only a week though. the only thing I still have is sleepiness, which is supposed to go away soon.I have been eating alot better (a lot more) as well. which is good. What other kinds of side effects have you experienced with the remeron?


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

spider-good luck - I have been on it 1 year now and I am pregnant. My doc taliked ot the manufacturer and they said they are running trials on it for nausea adn vmomiting in pregnancy so - i tmay help your nausea. Wieght gain is a biggy so keep exercising while taking Remeron and your appetite will pick up - it is part of the Remeron and what cause s the weight gain! Good luck - I am happy iwth it except for the weight gain


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

So far Remeron works great for me. It helps me sleep good at night and I have no bad side effects from it.I have tried ssri's before and I always get every side effect from them, so this is a nice change for me. It's the first antidepressant I have tried that makes me want to continue taking it, if even just for a really good sleep at night!


----------



## 15567 (Apr 6, 2005)

Does it treat IBS C in the same way that an ssri would? Sounds very intriguing!


----------



## 15567 (Apr 6, 2005)

> quote:Remeron


Bummer, just did some research and answered my own question with a big fat no.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

SSRI's give me more D. Lexapro was tolerated except for that, but Paxil made me so nauseated!I want to try Elavil, as I have heard it helps with the gut pain, and is not an SSRI. It also has the nifty side effect of being constipating, which I can sure use. Heck I can use the weight too if it makes you gain.


----------

